# Exercise pen that won't scratch the floor?



## souffle

Was curious what people may use for an exercise pen that won't scratch the hardwood floors. Thinking plastic... but curious as to what has worked well for others. Interested in a gate that opens in it as well. Assuming 24".

Thanks!
Souffle


----------



## gelbergirl

I put those felt sticky pads on the bottom so it is still on the ground but no scratches.


----------



## Sparkle

I use a heavy vinyl shower curtain under mine. When she was a tiny puppy that protected the floor if she missed her pee pad. Now it's there for water bowl spills. Easy cleanup.


----------



## krandall

My Midwest ex-pen came with little plastic tubes that snap onto the bottom edge to keep it from scratching the floor. That said, I've never used them. I have an inexpensive remnant of vinyl flooring that I got at Home Depot, and had cut just a bit larger than the expen. It is a stone tile pattern that looks good enough that I've had people mistake it for real tile! It protected the hardwood floor under it from any "near misses" at the litter box and spilled water as well as protecting it from scratches!


----------



## souffle

Great ideas all of you! Well it sounds like the Midwest ex-pen is the most popular? Please can you share a link to Amazon as to which one you feel is of the most popular... making my list.

Thank you!
Souffle



krandall said:


> My Midwest ex-pen came with little plastic tubes that snap onto the bottom edge to keep it from scratching the floor. That said, I've never used them. I have an inexpensive remnant of vinyl flooring that I got at Home Depot, and had cut just a bit larger than the expen. It is a stone tile pattern that looks good enough that I've had people mistake it for real tile! It protected the hardwood floor under it from any "near misses" at the litter box and spilled water as well as protecting it from scratches!


----------



## narci

I went to home depot and got those rubber feet you put on stools. I cut slots in them so I can put them on the bottom of the expen. For corners, I cut the slots to adjust.

Like these. Just make sure they are rubber and not plastic.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=rubber+chair+stoppers


----------



## souffle

Thank you, another great idea!

Souffle



narci said:


> I went to home depot and got those rubber feet you put on stools. I cut slots in them so I can put them on the bottom of the expen. For corners, I cut the slots to adjust.
> 
> Like these. Just make sure they are rubber and not plastic.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=rubber+chair+stoppers


----------



## HannahBearsMom

krandall said:


> My Midwest ex-pen came with little plastic tubes that snap onto the bottom edge to keep it from scratching the floor. That said, I've never used them. I have an inexpensive remnant of vinyl flooring that I got at Home Depot, and had cut just a bit larger than the expen. It is a stone tile pattern that looks good enough that I've had people mistake it for real tile! It protected the hardwood floor under it from any "near misses" at the litter box and spilled water as well as protecting it from scratches!


I did the same as Karen.


----------



## Dory

Inside (because I have Berber carpeting), I use the plastic Iris expen. Quincy never bothered chewing on it, but I'm sure that could be an issue if you have a big chewer. It goes together and comes apart really easy. I also have the Midwest that everyone here has mentioned and have used it outside/on the deck.


----------



## sashamom

I did what Karen recommended, put vinyl flooring under to protect carpet from water and any "accidents" it has been great. he is year old now but when I leave he is in the xpen with his toys, crate and water. He eats dinner in there every night so he doesn't mind being in there. At work he as a smaller one that also has his crate, toys and water dish. Hope this helps.


----------



## souffle

That really helps such great ideas! Thank you!

Souffle



sashamom said:


> I did what Karen recommended, put vinyl flooring under to protect carpet from water and any "accidents" it has been great. he is year old now but when I leave he is in the xpen with his toys, crate and water. He eats dinner in there every night so he doesn't mind being in there. At work he as a smaller one that also has his crate, toys and water dish. Hope this helps.


----------



## narci

Hav's are smart.

If you put a crate in the expen, make sure the side where the crate is located is against the wall.

Oreo jumped onto the crate then out of the expen many times.


----------

